# What happened to the Primarchs flagships?



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pretty straight forward question. I figure the Vengeful Spirit got destroyed after the defeat of Horus. But what about the rest of em?

Is a lot of this just overlooked in the fluff?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Some, such as Dorn's fortress-spaceship, are still around. Check out the fluff behind the second war for Armaggedon and see if Angron came into it on his.


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

Interesting question I imagine some got destroyed (raven guard, salamanders and iron hands at istavaan), others still survive (chaos primarchs and the phalanx), other loyalist primarchs just got destroyed or irreparably damages over the years. 

As for the Vengeful Spirit the lexicanum page says its still around and is Abaddons flagship.


----------



## g00dd0ct0r (Oct 27, 2011)

i know a man who knew a man who had a dog from a man who sold them for scrap


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The Vengeful Spirit certainly survived the Heresy, and was present during the inter-Legionnary Wars. We know from Soul Hunter that Abaddon still commands a vast and powerful ship known as the Vengeful Spirit, whether that is the original or not is not entirely clear.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The Vengeful Spirit certainly survived the Heresy, and was present during the inter-Legionnary Wars. We know from Soul Hunter that Abaddon still commands a vast and powerful ship known as the Vengeful Spirit, whether that is the original or not is not entirely clear.


Not sure how that worked out. To the best of my knowledge after Sang./Horus/Emp, were dead (or a corpse king) Dorn fiinaly figured out where the fight was. Abbadon fought to get Horus's body, but lets face it. Dorn vs Abbadon is not a real fight. I figured it was more of a corpse grab on Abbadon's part. Abbadon in his fury 'bravely' grabbed the body and than ran off.

It would make sense though from the perspective of Dorn if he decided to just give them the ship. "God" or "Dad" was dying. Dorn didn't have enough time to swat the fly that was Abbadon buzzing around Horus's corpse.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Dorn got off the ship fairly rapidly once he found the Emperor, in order to get him back to the Throne.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

The Space Wolf flagship was lost sometime before 1000 years after the Heresy. (M.31)

The Raven Guard flagship, _Shadow of the Emperor_ was lost over Istvaan V.

The Night Lord's flagship, _Nightfall_ was lost to the Dark Angels during the Heresy.

The Blood Angel's vessel, _Red Tear_, was severely damaged on Signus Prime and brought back to Baal. Do we know what happened to it in the end?

The only other flagships I can think of off the top of my head are the _Conqueror_ of the World Eaters and the _Invisible Reason_ of the Dark Angels. Of those two, I don't know what happened.

The _Invisible Reason_, I would hazard, was probably given up to the newly created Imperial Navy. I couldn't imagine it being lost in the scouring, but who knows?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> I'm pretty sure Dorn got off the ship fairly rapidly once he found the Emperor, in order to get him back to the Throne.


I agree with this. Dorn recoved the Emperor's and Sanguinius' bodies(probably with help) and then fled. This would allow Abaddon to recover both Horus' body and the ship. In general, this seems to be an overlooked part of the fluff. How do you lose track of a Legion's flagship? More than likely, they assume we are more concerned with what happened to the people on those ships.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Space Hulk ;-)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> I agree with this. Dorn recoved the Emperor's and Sanguinius' bodies(probably with help) and then fled. This would allow Abaddon to recover both Horus' body and the ship. In general, this seems to be an overlooked part of the fluff. How do you lose track of a Legion's flagship? More than likely, they assume we are more concerned with what happened to the people on those ships.


Yeah that's how it happened. Dorn, upon discovering the Emperor's corpse almost immediately fled. 

However, Abaddon's "raid" to recover Horus's corpse is noted as having been "costly but successful." So perhaps Dorn left some Imperials to secure the bridge/Horus's corpse before he returned to Terra.

Given that the wording in the codex is...


> Abaddon fought Terminators of the Imperial Fists aboard Horus' battle barge, and his anguish at Horus' death drove him deeper into madness and hatred than any mortal should ever sink. Before the Sons of Horus retreated to the Eye of Terror, it was Abaddon who led a sudden and savage counter-attack that reclaimed the fallen Warmaster's body. With their prize in hand, the Sons of Horus then fled before the wrath of the Emperor's armies. Abaddon passed from mortal space into legend.


...that seems one of the most logical suggestions.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Some, such as Dorn's fortress-spaceship, are still around. Check out the fluff behind the second war for Armaggedon and see if Angron came into it on his.


1st War? Devourer of Stars, more of a space hulk I think. Burned by the Wolves.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Incidentally, it's the _Invincible_ Reason. :wink:


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

i guess the fidelitas lex is searcing Nemo,


----------

